# Brevard deputy shot several times, suspect killed after argument over feral cats escalates



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...hooting-reported-near-indialantic/1347679001/


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh man, I did not even here about this and it's my county and Indialantic is 12 miles away. 
You can bet that sheriff Wayne Ivey was sorely PO'd upon learning his deputy was shot.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Tyler Durden said:


> You can bet that sheriff Wayne Ivey was sorely PO'd upon learning his deputy was shot.


Personally, I bet the Deputy was even more PO'd.


----------

